
openresolv – The DNS Management Framework - DyslexicAtheist
https://roy.marples.name/projects/openresolv
======
linuxdude314
Even after reading the description and the “Why Use” section I still don’t
understand what this does. The introduction makes it seem like you invented
resolveconf and that’s what the repo is for, it clearly that isn’t the case.

The plugins make it look like your perhaps able to use the resolveconf confine
to automate zone creation, but this doesn’t make much sense either.

What is the use case of this? Does it replace resolveconf?

In my past life as a sysadmin the preferred way to use multiple domains and
resolvers was to disable resolveconf and manually (or using config management)
edit /etc/resolve.conf.

~~~
lucb1e
Same here: I don't get what this is supposed to do after reading the page and
I also disable resolvconf so it doesn't get constantly overwritten when I make
manual changes. Would be nice if this is some sort of system that can find a
middle way, but it doesn't seem to be explained.

